# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Feliz Navidad

## sergi1907

Os deseo a todos los foreros una feliz Navidad y próspero Año Nuevo, que paséis unas buenas fiestas en compañía de los seres queridos.

Esperemos que el año que viene sea mejor para todos, que poco a poco las cosas se vayan arreglando y podamos vivir algo más tranquilos, si es que los que mandan nos dejan.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Dentro de unas 48 horas estaré aterrizando en mi tierra natal y ya empiezo a sentir ese sentimiento que yo llamo "del Almendro".

Espero firmemente que en este 2014 no se cumpla el famoso dicho "detrás mío vendrá quien bueno me hará".

----------


## perdiguera

Yo deseo que acabe este año nefasto. Y espero que el próximo sea mejor, pues lo tiene bien fácil.

----------


## tescelma

Por lo que veo no he sido el único en tener un mal año, espero que se cumplan vuestros deseos para el 2014.

----------


## HUESITO

Feliz navidad para todos los compañeros del foro y que el hijo de Dios pueda nacer en cada uno de nosotros y así poder dar amor a todos los que nos rodean.
Ánimo, que este año a sido bueno y el que viene, mejor.
Saludos.

----------


## suer

Me uno a vuestros deseos y yo también espero que tengais unas uy buenas fiestas en compañía de los vuestros y que el próximo año sea de verdad mejor que el que se va, tamto a nivel personal como colectivo.

Feliz Navidad y un muy buen año nuevo.

----------


## ben-amar

Mis mejores deseos para todos y cada uno de los que por aqui nos encontramos y a todo el mundo en general
Felices fiestas y que el año que viene sea muchisimo mejor que este, no deberia costarle  nada.

----------


## Jonasino

Felicidades atodos los foreros y abrazos fuertes. Pasarlo bien

----------


## FEDE

Yo también quiero desear a todos muchas felicidades para estas fiestas y que el próximo año 2014 sea bastante mejor que el qué termina.
 Ser felices cuanto más mejor.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Feliz Navidad a todos los que forman este grupo de personas que pasamos estos buenos ratitos en el ordenador.



Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que paséis todos una buena noche en compañía de vuestros familiares y amigos y Feliz Navidad para todos menos para políticos, sindicatos y banqueros.

Espero que a estos últimos se les atragante bien la cena que se van a pegar a costa nuestra y tengan una buena indigestión.

Feliz Navidad familia  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE Y FAMILIA

Bueno chicos, en primer lugar disculpad, no tengo perdón, pero es casi imposible sacar algo de tiempo libre.
Incluso he perdido la contraseña debido a problemas con ese alemán como bien dice el amigo perdiguera...jajaja
Aunque entro como no registrado, espero poder sacar tiempo algún día y volver a ésta mi casa que es Embalses.net y poder disfrutar de la gran gente que allí vive.
Añoro a todos los amigos del foro, PERDIGUERA, LUJÁN, SERGI, FEDE, LOS TERRINES, LAZARO, ABERRRONCHO, BEN AMAR, EMBALSES AL 100%, los chicos del Acuífero 23, JLOIS... son tan gratos momentos los que he pasado con vosotros, que no puede dejar de felicitaros en éstas fechas tan entrañables.
Los cuatro estamos genial, los papis un poco cansados porque éstos niños no paran, pero gracias a dios todo va bien.
Trabajo... mucho y horas que te quitan los niños de otras cosas... muchas, pero como bien me dijo una vez Sergi, merece la pena y mucho.
Bueno no me enrollo que voy de limpieza de biberones...
FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS Y DESEO QUE ESTEIS LO BIEN QUE OS DEJÉ O MEJOR Y DECIROS QUE SIEMPRE OS LLEVO AHÍ DENTRO.
Un abrazo,
REEGE y familia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hombre REEGE, que alegría volver a leerte. No tienes que pedir disculpas por nada, faltaría más. Ya habrá tiempo más adelante no te preocupes.

Me alegro que estéis todos bien, tú, la señora y los peques. Un fuerte abrazo amigo, Feliz Navidad  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Felices Fiestas a todos. Esperemos que el próximo año entre mejor que este que está terminando y traiga mucho trabajo y salud  para todos.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Muy felices fiestas de Navidad y prospero año nuevo para todos





Que lo paseis muy bien junto a vuestros seres queridos y que el proximo año sea mejor para todos.

Menos para esos politicos tan nefastos que estan llevando el pais a la miseria  :Mad:   :Cool: . Ala, si no lo escribo reviento 




SALUDOS CORDIALES.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo también me alegro de leerte REEGE, y me alegro de que tengas tanta tarea con tus hijos. Ya veras que esa tarea con el tiempo se convierte en alegría y satisfacciones cotidianas. Un abrazo a los 4.
Para los demás, excepto para los sinvergüenzas, mis mejores deseos de paz, amor, trabajo, salud y felicidad.

----------


## jlois

Que disfruteis mucho de todo y de todos, en esta noche y en las que están por venir. Mis deseos de que todo vaya a mejor y que en ese sentido tengamos un fantástico año nuevo.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades a todos, y muy especialmente a los 4 del Fresnedas. Yo también me alegro mucho de leerte de nuevo, Raúl.

----------


## REEGE

FELIZ NAVIDAD aunque quede un poquito para toda la gente buena y amante del buen rollo en EMBALSES.NET.
Un abrazo a todos y cuidado con las carreteras y las comidas de empresa éstos días.

----------

embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Feliz Navidad y próspero Año Nuevo a todos.
Disfrutad de las fiestas junto a vuestros seres queridos, esperemos que el año que viene sea mucho mejor para todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Os deseo para todos una feliz Navidad y que el 2016 sea un año mejor, en todos los sentidos.

----------


## REEGE

Deseando ver a mi hijo mayor cantando ésta canción en su cole...jejeje



Desear también que 2016 traiga lluvias y más buena gente en el foro.

----------


## termopar

Feliz año a todos!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Feliz Navidad y Felices Fiestas a toda la comunidad de Embalses.net!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Feliz Navidad y Felices Fiestas y que traiga lluvias para todos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

El domingo todos a votar y a esperar que nos traen los Reyes si carbón como ahora o más carbón... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jonasino

Aunque no te ha tocado la loteria
Aunque no estas contento con el resultado de las elecciones
Aunque el último año encuentres que ha pasado demasiado deprisa
Aunque.....
Feliz Navidad a toda la gran familia del Foro Embalses.net
Desde el administrador al último miembro incorporado, desde los moderadores hasta los que han abandonado (temporalmente)
A todos, con todo afecto.

----------


## HUESITO

Feliz navidad a todos los componentes de este foro. Espero que vivais la navidad con el espiritu que esta representado por el nacimiento de Jesus en nuestros corazones.
Feliz navidad.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos os vuelvo a felicitar la Navidad con la actuación de mi hijo Alex en su cole con su canción...
Espero os guste.
Pd. Es el segundo por la derecha del monitor.

----------

Jonasino (23-dic-2015),Los terrines (23-dic-2015),perdiguera (23-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aunque yo no soy religioso, os deseo unas felices fiestas a todos, echando mucho de menos a los que ya no están, tanto física como foreramente.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (27-dic-2015)

----------

